# woke up OW my neck



## Big Don (Apr 6, 2013)

I woke up at 3:30am my neck HURTS and I can hardly turn my head.
Took some ibuprofen, hasn't helped. Took hot shower and let the water beat on my neck, didn't help.
Any ideas?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2013)

Whatever it is, I bet you'll end up blaming Obama for it....


Most likely? You slept on it wrong. Anti-inflammatories, heat, massage, stretching, maybe some muscle relaxers, and time.
Tons of other possibilities. Have any injuries? Problems in the past? Fever? Headache? Blurred vision? Does the pain feel sharp/crampy/burning/like an alien parasite?
Seriously, if you think it's anything other than a 'crick' from sleeping on it wrong, go get it checked.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2013)

I occasionally get this, Don.  I call it Robo-Cop-Neck because I can't turn my head so have turn from the hips to look at something :lol:.

For me it wears off in a few days but it is very painful so I dose it with painkiller so I can work.

As an idea, sometimes things like this can have a cause that is not the actual site of the symptom e.g. it could be because you have actually cricked your back and that's pressing on a nerve that manifests in your neck muscles..


----------



## Big Don (Apr 6, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Most likely? You slept on it wrong.



You'd think, after all these years of practice...


----------



## seasoned (Apr 6, 2013)

Big Don said:


> I woke up at 3:30am my neck HURTS and I can hardly turn my head.
> Took some ibuprofen, hasn't helped. Took hot shower and let the water beat on my neck, didn't help.
> Any ideas?



No doctor here, but, at my age I have had it ALL. 
Stay within your range of motion and without a lot of pain move up/down and side/side. If not better within a few days, chiropractor next. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2013)

Big Don said:


> You'd think, after all these years of practice...



Even the most expert occasionally make mistakes. You'll have to train harder...


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 6, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Most likely? You slept on it wrong.



Now im curious - What constitutes sleeping on it wrong? I mean, i can imagine if you slept on your back and your head rolled off to a slant, or if you slept on your chest, but what other ways can you mess up?


----------



## Big Don (Apr 6, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Now im curious - What constitutes sleeping on it wrong? I mean, i can imagine if you slept on your back and your head rolled off to a slant, or if you slept on your chest, but what other ways can you mess up?



I don't know but, it hurts like a *****


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 6, 2013)

Stress and tension can give neck aches I've found. I've heard it mentioned a few times  that the neck is a common place for it to build up knots.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2013)

Been there. It sucks! Hot shower and laying around the house for me.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 6, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Stress and tension can give neck aches I've found. I've heard it mentioned a few times  that the neck is a common place for it to build up knots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I have no stress in my life


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 6, 2013)

Big Don said:


> I don't know but, it hurts like a *****


 
Any pain radiating down your arms or legs? It is possible to rupture a disc in your neck. If you have symptoms like radiating pain, numbness, tingling or electric shocks get it checked before you let a chiropractor manipulate it.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 6, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Any pain radiating down your arms or legs? It is possible to rupture a disc in your neck. If you have symptoms like radiating pain, numbness, tingling or electric shocks get it checked before you let a chiropractor manipulate it.



Nope. Just my neck. As long as I sit with perfect posture and don't try to turn my head it only hurts a little. One move and it is excruciating.


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2013)

Ouch!! If you have any of the menthol-based rubs like BioFreeze or Tiger Balm, they may help.

If misery loves company, I woke up at 330 AM with a migraine.  Sucks.  Hang in there


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2013)

Aye I use Tiger Balm too when the Robo-Cop-Neck strikes.  I don't think it helps recovery particularly but it helps with the pain a little ... and it smells great.  Indeed an added bonus is that the cinnamon aroma is well liked by the fairer sex so you can save money on deodorant and aftershave and get some sympathetic attention at the same time :lol:.


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 6, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye I use Tiger Balm too when the Robo-Cop-Neck strikes.  I don't think it helps recovery particularly but it helps with the pain a little ... and it smells great.  Indeed an added bonus is that the cinnamon aroma is well liked by the fairer sex so you can save money on deodorant and aftershave and get some sympathetic attention at the same time :lol:.


There is also something to be said for a good therapeutic massage.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> There is also something to be said for a good therapeutic massage.



Nothing like a good massage but when I wake up with a stiff neck I tend to find it painful. Lying around on the (reclining) couch works best for me.


----------



## K-man (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in the same boat at the moment. Took a forearm to the neck last Wednesday so at least I know what caused it.  I don't like anti-inflamatories as I had a nasty reaction in the past.  I'm using a heat pack often during the day and gradually increasing the range of movement. As *DennisB *said, it could be pressure on a nerve. That is the probable cause IMHO so manipulation would be my first option. See if you can find someone who works as a masseuse with a local sports club. It is a common enough problem with contact sports.

(BTW, for those that say there are no strikes in Aikido ... you are so wrong!)

:asian:


----------



## aedrasteia (Apr 6, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> There is also something to be said for a good therapeutic massage.



yep - and by someone with solid anatomy knowledge, lots of experience, NOT A WOO-WOO crystal-gazing, healing touch
wanna-be. Someone who knows the words "trigger points" and what they respond too - hint, they might know who Dr. Janet Travel is.  And someone who is happy to send you to a good MD if you've blown a disc. Layers of muscle/tendons on top of muscles/tendons in the neck-back-shoulder make deep-tissue work a challenge. My b spouse has 35+ years experience,
sees the same problem every week. Cold packs and gentle, assisted streching fully w/in ROM. 
hope you are OK Dennis


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 7, 2013)

aedrasteia said:


> yep - and by someone with solid anatomy knowledge, lots of experience, NOT A WOO-WOO crystal-gazing, healing touch
> wanna-be. Someone who knows the words "trigger points" and what they respond too - hint, they might know who Dr. Janet Travel is.  And someone who is happy to send you to a good MD if you've blown a disc. Layers of muscle/tendons on top of muscles/tendons in the neck-back-shoulder make deep-tissue work a challenge. My b spouse has 35+ years experience,
> sees the same problem every week. Cold packs and gentle, assisted streching fully w/in ROM.
> hope you are OK Dennis


 
I'm fine thanks. Big Don is the patient in question. But I can sure relate. I've had 2 cervical spine fusions for 3 ruptured discs. Towards the end of my career I was beginning to resemble the ophthalmologist on a stick.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 7, 2013)

Ouch!  My friend I cannot imagine how that must feel :sympathy:.


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 7, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Ouch!  My friend I cannot imagine how that must feel :sympathy:.



Not to worry. It felt a heck of a lot better after the fusions than it did before.  They use a bone graft and a small compression plate screwed into the vertebral body that really locks things down. I asked about issues such as working out and my neurosurgeon told me that there were professional football (American) players who had gone back to playing after such surgery. I replied that I had never been very good at football, but if he thought it was important, I would see what I could do about trying out for one of the teams.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 7, 2013)

K-man said:


> (BTW, for those that say there are no strikes in Aikido ... you are so wrong!) :asian:


I thought they were called oops. 




Hey Don, I hope all the info is helping, sometimes rest and time work wonders...............


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 7, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Not to worry. It felt a heck of a lot better after the fusions than it did before.  They use a bone graft and a small compression plate screwed into the vertebral body that really locks things down. I asked about issues such as working out and my neurosurgeon told me that there were professional football (American) players who had gone back to playing after such surgery. I replied that I had never been very good at football, but if he thought it was important, I would see what I could do about trying out for one of the teams.



I have an adult student who just had this surgery in September. He just returned to training February 1. He has a grip strength issue from his injury but it is mild. We have just begun to start his break fall training again.

The source of his injury?  He slept on it wrong.

Big Don ... all disagreements you and I have ever had aside ... please go see a neurosurgeon for at least an evaluation. Pronto.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2013)

*Big Don*, feeling better today?


----------



## Big Don (Apr 7, 2013)

arnisador said:


> *Big Don*, feeling better today?



Still stiff but, not as painful, I would have said I was feeling better, but, Shesulsa's post scared me


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm glad it is somewhat better, then!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 7, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Still stiff but, not as painful, I would have said I was feeling better, but, Shesulsa's post scared me



Don, I'm sorry. I do not wish to scare you. But he is the second person I've known to have this surgery as a result of waking up from a poorly-positioned rest period.

I'm sure it's likely there is more than one causation all adding up to an ultimate event. 

Check your pillow and sleeping posture and do get evaluated. You need to know anything that goes wrong with your neck.


----------



## K-man (Apr 7, 2013)

seasoned said:


> I thought they were called oops.


No. 'Oops' is the technical term used when the joint gives way.  'Ouch' is the one we regularly use for the atemi.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2013)

shesulsa said:


> But he is the second person I've known to have this surgery as a result of waking up from a poorly-positioned rest period.



I have to imagine that that's pretty rare for someone with normal muscle condition etc.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 7, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I have to imagine that that's pretty rare for someone with normal muscle condition etc.



Yes, I think the logical notion would be a chronic posture issue (especially the sleeping position) and/or a series of smaller and cumulative events.


----------

